
Hi Tesla. We Are Top Dutch - jstsch
https://www.topdutch.com/
======
jstsch
How a northern region in the Netherlands wants to attract Elon Musk's
GigaFactory.

I think this is the first time I've seen national government, provinces and
business pitch their region to a single player in the market using a fancy
microsite.

